# Is HR20-700 Hard Drive Going Bad?



## MizzouTiger (Jan 10, 2007)

We keep getting video breakups/freezing and audio dropouts on our HR20-700. Mainly only notice it when viewing recorded programs. Just wondering if this could be a sign of the hard drive starting to go out. Some dropouts and breakups are repeatable when rewinding a recorded program, and some are not. I know you can get to the hard drive diagnostics when rebooting the receiver, but I don't remember exactly how.

I have the HR20 connected via HDMI to my Denon AVR-1909 receiver and from the Denon to the Toshiba TV.

Any thoughts/opinions?


----------



## jackten (Jul 7, 2009)

I had a similar issue. I noticed it was further narrowed to only HD recordings as well. Turned out it wasn't the hard drive but rather a tree blooming full of leaves (it was installed in late spring then the leaves grew in), blocking my LOS to the HD satellites. Check out your signal readings lately? Could be an alignment issue or something along those lines.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Run the Built in Self-test (BIST) to try and repair your hard drive. To run the hard drive checks, please follow these steps:

* Reboot DVR via Menu -> Parental, Fav's & Setup -> System Setup -> Reset -> Restart Receiver
* When they see "Running receiver self-check" press select
* You will see "Entering Diagnostics Mode..."
* Select Advanced Tests Menu -> Hard Drive utilities -> Surface Test
* Warning: This process could take several hours to complete. You may want to run it overnight.


----------



## MizzouTiger (Jan 10, 2007)

jackten said:


> I had a similar issue. I noticed it was further narrowed to only HD recordings as well. Turned out it wasn't the hard drive but rather a tree blooming full of leaves (it was installed in late spring then the leaves grew in), blocking my LOS to the HD satellites. Check out your signal readings lately? Could be an alignment issue or something along those lines.


It's definitely not a line of site issue. Dish is located on my roof and not a tree around in its path. As I said, the problem only seems to occur when watching recorded material. Don't have the issue when watching live. Also, have *NOT* had an issue with my HR21 or my HR20-100.


----------



## MizzouTiger (Jan 10, 2007)

litzdog911 said:


> Run the Built in Self-test (BIST) to try and repair your hard drive. To run the hard drive checks, please follow these steps:
> 
> * Reboot DVR via Menu -> Parental, Fav's & Setup -> System Setup -> Reset -> Restart Receiver
> * When they see "Running receiver self-check" press select
> ...


Thanks. I may give it a try tonight and see what happens.


----------



## n6nfg (Feb 1, 2008)

My HR20-100 is starting to stutter badly, even on old recordings saved many months ago. I ran the drive advanced diagnostics as stated above and the short smart test failed with 0x77. Surface scan turned up nothing unusual, and most recordings are still virtually unwatchable due to AV breakups. To make matters worse, this unit is listed as "owned" under my account, as it replaced an older HR10-250 that was owned.

As an owned unit, D* won't swap it for free correct? Is there a nice and quiet HDD internal replacement I can get to fix this (not interested in external drive). Is the internal drive SATA or PATA? Diagnostics lists it as a WD 3200 something. I recall reading somewhere that -100 or -700 HR20's differed in the ease of replacing the drive (one much more difficult then the other).

Lastly, doing a reboot will sometimes make the unit work fine for a day or so, then the stuttering comes back. Also seemed to start doing this when the first MRV NR came out. I am not completely convinced the drive is bad, but could be a SW issue due to the reboots fixing it sometimes.


----------



## drpjr (Nov 23, 2007)

n6nfg said:


> My HR20-100 is starting to stutter badly, even on old recordings saved many months ago. I ran the drive advanced diagnostics as stated above and the short smart test failed with 0x77. Surface scan turned up nothing unusual, and most recordings are still virtually unwatchable due to AV breakups. To make matters worse, this unit is listed as "owned" under my account, as it replaced an older HR10-250 that was owned.
> 
> As an owned unit, D* won't swap it for free correct? Is there a nice and quiet HDD internal replacement I can get to fix this (not interested in external drive). Is the internal drive SATA or PATA? Diagnostics lists it as a WD 3200 something. I recall reading somewhere that -100 or -700 HR20's differed in the ease of replacing the drive (one much more difficult then the other).
> 
> Lastly, doing a reboot will sometimes make the unit work fine for a day or so, then the stuttering comes back. Also seemed to start doing this when the first MRV NR came out. I am not completely convinced the drive is bad, but could be a SW issue due to the reboots fixing it sometimes.


Owned does not always equal worse. Some go to great lengths to own their DVR's. YMMV. Without the Protection Plan it is usually $19.95 for shipping to replace although some get it for free. One thing for sure without the PP the new box will be leased. With the PP a replacement will be free and owned. The 100's are much easier to replace the HDD than the 700's. The 700's involve the faceplate. Here is a link for replacing the 100's HDD. http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=97056 Very simple. All you need is a #10 Torx driver. One note if you have to buy the Torx get the security version. The 700's require it and you could (unlikely) run into the need for it on your 100. Also with HDD's bigger is better.:lol:


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

n6nfg said:


> My HR20-100 is starting to stutter badly, even on old recordings saved many months ago. I ran the drive advanced diagnostics as stated above and the short smart test failed with 0x77. Surface scan turned up nothing unusual, and most recordings are still virtually unwatchable due to AV breakups. To make matters worse, this unit is listed as "owned" under my account, as it replaced an older HR10-250 that was owned.
> 
> As an owned unit, D* won't swap it for free correct? Is there a nice and quiet HDD internal replacement I can get to fix this (not interested in external drive). Is the internal drive SATA or PATA? Diagnostics lists it as a WD 3200 something. I recall reading somewhere that -100 or -700 HR20's differed in the ease of replacing the drive (one much more difficult then the other).
> 
> Lastly, doing a reboot will sometimes make the unit work fine for a day or so, then the stuttering comes back. Also seemed to start doing this when the first MRV NR came out. I am not completely convinced the drive is bad, but could be a SW issue due to the reboots fixing it sometimes.


Western Digital WD15EADS Caviar Green, simple swap.


----------



## dmc357 (Mar 9, 2010)

In Reply to your post [post=2090028]Directv Receiver R22-200: HD Upgrade ?[/post]


firedude62 said:


> I was wondering if anyone knows if the software in this model can be upgraded to allow veiwing of HD programming? Under Setup/HDTV there are 3 tabs listed and only TV Ratio is active. Video and TV Resolutions, though viewable, cannot be accessed.
> 
> I had an installer who upgraded 3 of 4 boxes I had in Septamber of '08 tell me that this model now had this feature. The CSR that I spoke with on Monday, though polite, was of little help and she tranferred me and I was disconnected during this process.
> 
> Thanks


Yes you can upgrade the R22 with HD 200 receiver to High Def. mode. I just did it. it rather easy. All you have to do is get two B-Band converters from DTV.( i call cust.support they sent me two for free.) Install the converters to the back of your receiver (between the R22 and the cables coming in from the dish) use your remote and select menu, scroll down and select Parental, fav's & set up, select system set up , then seledt reset. once your R22 finish goimg through the set up, go back to pat. fav's and set up and then select display, then select preference, then go over and select guide HD Channels, scroll down and select show all channels, select done and watch your HD channels and enjoy them...... let me know when you do it by e-mail... [email protected]


----------



## n6nfg (Feb 1, 2008)

drpjr said:


> Owned does not always equal worse. Some go to great lengths to own their DVR's. YMMV. Without the Protection Plan it is usually $19.95 for shipping to replace although some get it for free. One thing for sure without the PP the new box will be leased. With the PP a replacement will be free and owned. The 100's are much easier to replace the HDD than the 700's. The 700's involve the faceplate. Here is a link for replacing the 100's HDD. http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=97056 Very simple. All you need is a #10 Torx driver. One note if you have to buy the Torx get the security version. The 700's require it and you could (unlikely) run into the need for it on your 100. Also with HDD's bigger is better.:lol:


I don't really want to swap the unit anyway, as I use the built in OTA tuner at my location, and I suspect a replacement would be a 21/22/23.

Went out and got a WD5000CSRTL Caviar Green at BB for $55 (500GB). Hopefully this swap will clear the stutters problem.... As reported, my -100 should be an easy drive swap.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## rock819 (Mar 13, 2007)

my hr20-700 hard drive is loud im sitting 5 feet away and it hums loudly and i hear the drive working like its writing on the hard drive it drives me crazy i have to turn my volume up to drown it out


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

n6nfg said:


> ...Is the internal drive SATA or PATA? Diagnostics lists it as a WD 3200 something. I recall reading somewhere that -100 or -700 HR20's differed in the ease of replacing the drive (one much more difficult then the other)...


Good news, the '-100 is relatively easy (16 screws) while the '700 is infinitely harder (the drive is inside its own cage and you have to take the front panel off). All are SATA. I got a WD 2 TB (and quiet) from Amazon in January for about $188. Works great.

You might want to check the thread here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=169258&highlight=WD

...which has more of my story. The reason I think it might be important is that the stuttering issue and my eventual reboot loop problem might have been due to a failing power supply. If replacing the drive does not fix your issues, this is exactly what I would expect, seeing as how that probably is what caused my issue in January.

I got them to replace the HR20 with another, saying I watched a lot of OTA, and they happily obliged.


----------



## n6nfg (Feb 1, 2008)

TomCat said:


> ...which has more of my story. The reason I think it might be important is that the stuttering issue and my eventual reboot loop problem might have been due to a failing power supply. If replacing the drive does not fix your issues, this is exactly what I would expect, seeing as how that probably is what caused my issue in January.


Recall the internal diagnostics on my HR20 HDD does indicate failure on the SMART Short test. This lends some credibility to the HDD vs the power supply. I tested it multiple times and it failed every time I ran the test. Same test on my working HR20-700 (reports same drive type) works fine.


----------



## n6nfg (Feb 1, 2008)

The new drive took less then 30 minutes from start to finish. Turned on the HR20-100, formatted the drive and re-entered all my season passes (I had written them down on paper). Been running solid for 5 days now with no video or audio stutters. MRV works good also. Looks like by problems are over


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

n6nfg said:


> The new drive took less then 30 minutes from start to finish. Turned on the HR20-100, formatted the drive and re-entered all my season passes (I had written them down on paper). Been running solid for 5 days now with no video or audio stutters. MRV works good also. Looks like by problems are over


Glad it was not the PS, but as long as you have the hood up I still recommend a visual check for bowed capacitors as well as a sniff test.

Also, there is an easier way to record your SPs; use a camera. I also use this method to record user settings and my signal strength on each sat at time of installation to compare to later if I suspect a dish misalignment or failed component.


----------



## 5 ACES (Dec 27, 2007)

I have an HR21-700 that's doing the same thing. Picture quality is poor, picture freezes, audio studders and recorded playback is almost unwatchable. I did call Directv and after doing the surface test as they recommended, it still didn't help. They are sending me another receiver soon. I do wish though, that there was a way to take your programs, season passes and put them onto the new receiver. I'm assuming that this still cannot be done?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

5 ACES said:


> I have an HR21-700 that's doing the same thing. Picture quality is poor, picture freezes, audio studders and recorded playback is almost unwatchable. I did call Directv and after doing the surface test as they recommended, it still didn't help. They are sending me another receiver soon. I do wish though, that there was a way to take your programs, season passes and put them onto the new receiver. I'm assuming that this still cannot be done?


Unfortunately not. The ability to move settings and season passes from one receiver to another is a Wish List item that appears will never be fulfilled (or at least won't happen in the forseeable future).

- Merg


----------



## 5 ACES (Dec 27, 2007)

I thought so. Here's one more question that hopefully someone can answer. When I do any hard drive test on my HR21-700, through the built in test, I get an Error 71 or Error 72. It then will not let me do any tests. If I reboot the receiver, It will then sometimes run the tests. Is this basically the hard drive going bad? Not that it matters, since I'm getting it replaced, but I'm sure someone has or will run into the same problem.

UPDATE: I found the codes meaning. Looks like they mean no phone/internet connection, but I have both connected. Very strange problem. When these receivers decide to die, they make sure and throw some weird errors at you!


----------



## hdtvluvr (Mar 2, 2008)

Ok, the Smart short test passed. Running the Smart Long test now.

I have an HR20-700. I've had audio dropouts. Now I get audio dropouts and video stutter and the hard drive makes a thrashing sound at the same time. This is watching recorded material on this DVR and MRV from another DVR to this one. Backing up live material produces the same problems. 

Is this a bad hard drive or the audio/video issues discussed in numerous threads? I had audio issues before (another HR20-700) and D* swapped my HR20 out about 4 - 6 weeks ago. This DVR isn't any better but I have video stuttering now.


----------



## AntonyB (May 2, 2008)

hdtvluvr said:


> Ok, the Smart short test passed. Running the Smart Long test now.
> 
> I have an HR20-700. I've had audio dropouts. Now I get audio dropouts and video stutter and the hard drive makes a thrashing sound at the same time. This is watching recorded material on this DVR and MRV from another DVR to this one. Backing up live material produces the same problems.
> 
> Is this a bad hard drive or the audio/video issues discussed in numerous threads? I had audio issues before (another HR20-700) and D* swapped my HR20 out about 4 - 6 weeks ago. This DVR isn't any better but I have video stuttering now.


My suggestion is to make sure you are running the new 0x03A8 NR, and try watching a show recorded since receiving that update. Watch it locally on the same DVR (not MRV). Confirm that watching the same material live is error-free. If you still are having problems with playback, it is probably a bad DVR in my opinion.


----------



## hdtvluvr (Mar 2, 2008)

AntonyB said:


> My suggestion is to make sure you are running the new 0x03A8 NR, and try watching a show recorded since receiving that update. Watch it locally on the same DVR (not MRV). Confirm that watching the same material live is error-free. If you still are having problems with playback, it is probably a bad DVR in my opinion.


I have 0x03A8
I have watched shows recorded since the update
Locally (Not MRV) has problems
MRV has problems
I don't watch much live but it is fine unless I rewind and start using the buffer.
DVR was a refurbished one that I got 4 - 6 weeks ago.

Why a bad DVR instead of bad hard drive?


----------



## jaymd (Sep 25, 2007)

litzdog911 said:


> Run the Built in Self-test (BIST) to try and repair your hard drive. To run the hard drive checks, please follow these steps:
> 
> * Reboot DVR via Menu -> Parental, Fav's & Setup -> System Setup -> Reset -> Restart Receiver
> * When they see "Running receiver self-check" press select
> ...


Is there any chance this works with an external drive? I am having the same issues as described in the beginning (audio dropouts, pixelation). If I have an audio dropout, I pause and play and the sound is back. I have an external drive however. I did not know if the diagnostic check looks at the active drive or only the internal. As always, thank you everyone for your help!


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Yes, it works with whichever drive is active....what make/model of external drive are you using, the issue could be something else.


----------



## AntonyB (May 2, 2008)

hdtvluvr said:


> I have 0x03A8
> I have watched shows recorded since the update
> Locally (Not MRV) has problems
> MRV has problems
> ...


Yes, hard drive....I was just trying to distinguish between DVR/hard drive versus the cause being possibly older software or problems with the actual broadcast.


----------



## ChoppedLiver (Jan 17, 2008)

I had this EXACT problem with my HR20-700. It was a bad drive that I now attribute to the drive cooling fan failing. I replaced the fan and put in a Hitachi 1TB unit. It was an easy install with the most difficult part being getting the front cover off without breaking it. It took less than 5 min to format the drive and it now works flawlessly and I have tons of recording room. I haven't even got it half full and I have tons and tons of shows accumulated. Couple notes. If you decide to replace the HD, remember to write down your series recordings as they will be gone I believe the other settings stay intact. My unit is owned so I didn't think twice about making the swap. If yours is leased you might want to reconsider unless you use the over the air channels a lot. Good Luck!



MizzouTiger said:


> We keep getting video breakups/freezing and audio dropouts on our HR20-700. Mainly only notice it when viewing recorded programs. Just wondering if this could be a sign of the hard drive starting to go out. Some dropouts and breakups are repeatable when rewinding a recorded program, and some are not. I know you can get to the hard drive diagnostics when rebooting the receiver, but I don't remember exactly how.
> 
> I have the HR20 connected via HDMI to my Denon AVR-1909 receiver and from the Denon to the Toshiba TV.
> 
> Any thoughts/opinions?


----------

